# Another bunnies fur in a different bunnies nest box?



## Alek (Apr 28, 2017)

My new adopted bunny Sadie, is getting ready to have her babies (due date is May 5th). I've had many rabbits, and I've taken care of many pregnant animals, but I've never taken care of pregnant rabbits, so this is a new experience for me. I'm sort of doing a DIY nesting box, and birthing area as recommended. However, as far as nesting, I can't get a hold of the right hay or bedding due to such short notice. The adopter didn't tell me until last minute she was knocked up. I've given her some scrapped t-shirts to use, a nesting box, and shredded paper. I know she'll start plucking her fur out for bedding, however, would she react badly if I put some of my angora fur scraps in her box for nesting material. It's not worthy for spinning, but it's very soft. What say the bunny birthing experts on here.


----------



## Americanbluevelvets (May 31, 2017)

Im a first timer to with all of this to put some hay and paper bedding you can get at any store. You can absolutly use the fur.


----------



## majorv (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm don't usually have to use another rabbits hair, but when I do I try to layer it under what the pregnant doe has pulled. I haven't had any problems. You can also use dryer lint as nestbox filler.


----------

